
Do you agree that Electric Cars will be obsolete? - Andromeda88
https://www.quora.com/If-Apple-is-really-building-an-electric-car-what-does-this-mean-for-Tesla-Is-Apples-product-quality-likely-to-be-dramatically-superior-and-is-there-room-in-the-market-for-both-Tesla-and-Apple/answer/Richard-Muller-3?ch=99&share=3d15f3fd&srid=bcIin
======
allears
4-year-old article already proven wrong. Tesla as a company is healthy and
making a profit, battery prices coming down rapidly.

~~~
rvz
> Tesla as a company is healthy and making a profit.

Well they “finally” turned a surprise profit in its 15 year history. It’s a
bit of a stretch to call them profitable given the insurmountable costs
involved manufacturing a electric car at the scale of Tesla.

~~~
Gibbon1
Far as I can tell Tesla's been making a per unit profit on their cars. They
take on debt to fund growth not to keep the lights on.

